# New here with some labs



## denily (May 10, 2011)

Hello! I am brand new here and hoping that someone will take a look at these labs and help me interpret. I went to the doctor because I was feeling tired, very irritable, headaches, heavy periods, and no energy among other things. I'm not feeling horrible everyday, just a lot of the days. And it's not that I can't function, it's more like I have to gather all my energy to get going and then I'm usually ok. 
So, here's the labs I got back. 
TSH: 4.3 (0.45-4.5)
Free T4: 1.04 (0.82-1.77)
Triiodothyronine (T3): 100 (71-180)
Any thoughts? Doctor also did some other labs, said I needed to take Vit D and B12.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

denily said:


> Hello! I am brand new here and hoping that someone will take a look at these labs and help me interpret. I went to the doctor because I was feeling tired, very irritable, headaches, heavy periods, and no energy among other things. I'm not feeling horrible everyday, just a lot of the days. And it's not that I can't function, it's more like I have to gather all my energy to get going and then I'm usually ok.
> So, here's the labs I got back.
> TSH: 4.3 (0.45-4.5)
> Free T4: 1.04 (0.82-1.77)
> ...


I am afraid that you look hypothyroid to me. AACE recommends the range of 0.3 to 3.0 for TSH. Some use a lower range. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Also, your FT4 is below the mid-range (1.28) of the range given wish also indicates hypo and the need for thyroxine replacement. Your TSH could be higher than the top of the range of the range given by your lab as it waxes and wanes.

If you want to get to the bottom of it, please request these labs.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

If I had your "numbers", I would be very ill so I know that you cannot be feeling at all well.


----------



## denily (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for getting back to me. The doctor did recommend starting on low dose thyroid replacement and repeat labs. I guess I am very lucky that I have a doctor who believes in treating the symptoms, not just the numbers! I just wasn't sure if I was all that "off", you know? Plus, I knew that low Vit D can make you feel a lot of the same symptoms. I will ask about those labs.
Thank you again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

denily said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. The doctor did recommend starting on low dose thyroid replacement and repeat labs. I guess I am very lucky that I have a doctor who believes in treating the symptoms, not just the numbers! I just wasn't sure if I was all that "off", you know? Plus, I knew that low Vit D can make you feel a lot of the same symptoms. I will ask about those labs.
> Thank you again!


You are very welcome and do let us know what the doc Rx's for you and how much.

It would be in your best interest to get those labs.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with Andros, you are hypo. Good for your doctor in treating you and I think you will feel better on some T4. My lab uses the recommend ranges of 0.3-3.0, so your TSH would have been flagged as High in my lab.


----------

